

Sorting for Humans: Natural Sort Order - DenisM
http://blog.codinghorror.com/sorting-for-humans-natural-sort-order/

======
DenisM
So, in C# I think I can do a one-liner:

    
    
      p.OrderBy(s => Regex.Replace(s, "[0-9]+", x => x.Value.PadLeft(25, '0')));
      ...

